# Gs Vs Kings Prediction



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

what are ure thoughts,prediction,box score for kings first preseason game 

i think kings should walk way with a win 96-84

box score
goldenstate noteables
jrich 18pts 6 rebs 3 asts
dunleavy 16pts 5 rebs 5 asts

sacramento kings noteables
cwebb 19pts 11 rebs 4 asts
peja 21pts 9rebs 3 ast
bibby 18 pts 4 reb 6 asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think that those players will get enough minutes to put up those numbers.

Bluth, Songaila, Martin, Minard, Parada, etc. will get big minutes.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

yah i guess ure right since its only preseason how many min do u think cwebb will play


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> yah i guess ure right since its only preseason how many min do u think cwebb will play


They haven't said if he is or isn't going to play because of his swollen knee.

Here is a box score from the Kings first preseason game last year:

http://www.nba.com/games/20031007/LACSAC/boxscore.html

The starters played around 20 minutes in the game...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> yah i guess ure right since its only preseason how many min do u think cwebb will play


He is questionable for tomorrows game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Preseason opener
Kings vs. Warriors

Time:* 6 p.m. *TV:* 2 *Radio:* KHTK 1140



> Notes - Each of the available Kings practiced Saturday, although Webber's knee was sore and his availability for tonight's first exhibition game against Golden State at Arco Arena will be decided today. ... The Kings will leave following the game for their two exhibition contests against Houston in China.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber didn't start...

The starting lineup was:

C-Miller
PF-Songaila
SF- Peja
SG- K-Mart
PG- Bibby

GS is up 35-34 with 2 minutes in the half.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Shooting %:

Warriors 34%
Kings 31%

:dead:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber missed the first half


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Golden State Warriors guard Speedy Claxton, center, drives between Sacramento Kings' Brad Miller, left, and Bobby Jackson in the first half of a preseason game Sunday, Oct. 10, 2004, in Sacramento, Calif. 










Golden State Warriors forward Troy Murphy, left, drives past Sacramento Kings forward Erik Daniels, right, in the first half of a preseason game Sunday, Oct. 10, 2004, in Sacramento, Calif









Sacramento Kings forward Brad Miller, rear, tries to get a shot off over Golden State Warriors forward Clifford Robinson during the second half of a pre-season game in Sacramento, Calif., Sunday, Oct. 10, 2004. The Warriors won 97-79.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings got KILLED :laugh: Brad Miller 1-11... Bibby awful, Bo-Jax awful... Matt Barnes had 4 shots in 6 minutes and 2 fouls... I think we have a Slava on our team...


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

G-State is really taking it to Sac. Mike Bibby 1-8?!?! Ouch. Brad Miller 1-11?!?! Double Ouch. Peja looks good. Dunleavy, Fisher, and Murphy all playing well for the W's. This is what happens in preseason games. The team with more depth usually comes out on top, and Warriors have more depth than the Kings IMO. In the regular season, when Brad Miller, C-Webb, Peja, Christie, and Bibby are all playing 35+ minutes a game, it might be a different story. The Warriors look pretty good though.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

The Warriors are going to be a tough out this year. When you really look at their team if Murphy, Dunleavy and Richardson are all ready to have full on breakthrough seasons, this team is a playoff contender (although they will most likely miss the playoffs).

I mean the starters are really good and the bench has to be one of the best, just from a standpoint of Veterans who understand what it takes to win in this league.

Starters: Claxton-Richardson-Dunleavy-Murphy-Foyle
Bench:
Fisher-Pietrus-Najera-Robinson-Davis

I have a feeling that many teams will go up to Sacramento and Oakland for that back to back and come home with L's. The Warriors are going to be balling cats.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Warriors Beat Kings in Preseason Opener 



> The Kings were without power forward Chris Webber, who sat out the game because of soreness in his knee. His status is uncertain as the team prepares for a pair exhibition games with the Houston Rockets in China this week.
> 
> The first game is slated for October 14 in Shanghai with the second game in Beijing two days later.
> 
> Mike Bibby and Brad Miller combined for just 11 points - shooting 2-of-19 from the floor - as Sacramento shot 31 percent(26-of-83) in the loss. All-Star Peja Stojakovic led the team with 18 points.


Box Score


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Was anyone able to watch the game? I'm pretty sure it wasn't on TV, down here in SF.

How did the Warriors look? As good as it sounds?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D5</b>!
> Was anyone able to watch the game? I'm pretty sure it wasn't on TV, down here in SF.
> 
> How did the Warriors look? As good as it sounds?


It was on Comcast cable, but I only watched a little bit of the game (I was watching the Dodgers lose to the Cards )


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Real McCoy</b>!
> The Warriors are going to be a tough out this year. When you really look at their team if Murphy, Dunleavy and Richardson are all ready to have full on breakthrough seasons, this team is a playoff contender (although they will most likely miss the playoffs).
> 
> I mean the starters are really good and the bench has to be one of the best, just from a standpoint of Veterans who understand what it takes to win in this league.
> ...


I agree. I know this only one preseason game, but I definitely think the Warriors will be a tough team to beat this year. The depth on that team is really good. They've got guys 1-12 who can ball (Biedrins and Calbert Cheaney are better 11th and 12th men than guys on pretty much every other team in the L). They are definitely going to be a tough squad to beat this year with their mix of vets and young guys. They will be in the playoff hunt till the end, and hopefully squeeze in. The challenge for the Warriors organization is to take this team out of mediocrity and into elite status. Jerry West has nearly done it in Memphis, as has Kiki in Denver. We'll see if Chris Mullin can do the same in the Bay.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What about the "former italian" Maurice Evans ? he played 12 minutes with 1/2 from 2 and 1/1 from 3.

I hope the Kings will sign him, he has the numbers to do well in NBA, above all after his year here in Italy (great improvements in 3-shot and defense, amazing dunks).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings appear flat in defeat: A poor second half brings them down in an exhibition opener 



> Adelman didn't mince words regarding the Kings' performance.
> 
> "I thought we played very poorly," said Adelman, who started first-round draft pick Kevin Martin for Christie and Darius Songaila for Webber.
> 
> ...


----------

